# Yom Kippur



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I know nothing about it. Wikipedia is meh. Do you celebrate it or mourn it or what? I am just asking out of curiosity. And because of this http://goo.gl/fb/bk4RC









Peace.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Yom Kippur, also known as the Day of the Dragon, is a day of revolation, where we celebrate the rebirth of the mighty Kippur Fish, as he ascended to the heavens away from the evil people of the Yom.

The people of the Yom, and the mighty Kippur Fish had been at war for centuries, and things have never been the same since.

So on this mighty day we light our fire works, and throw painted eggs at jackolanterns to symbolize the great battle of Hatchuchi.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> So on this mighty day we light our fire works, and throw painted eggs at jackolanterns to symbolize the great battle of Hatchuchi.


You fuckin serious?? Lol, uhh...never heard of that one before.

To Inzom: Yes, I am a Jew & observe Yom Kippur with my family. You are supposed to fast for 24 hours (no water either), not use electricity (sorry, can't live without that), and mostly importantly go to temple/synagouge (sp?) to pray to God to revoke the sins you have committed throughout the year. It is a day of rememberence for the fellow Jews that suffered on our behalf, and a day of forgiveness from the holy God. Yom Kippur is the celebration of a new year.

To anyone who can provide a better and more thorough explanation, go ahead.


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

No clue. I just read a little about it. Sounds interesting. I wish I was jewish, but unfortunately I have faith in nothing.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom, how do you get this kind of things?? lol

Well, I guess I should anwser it too.
insaticiable, you described it quite good. Yom Kippur is the holiest day in the year. You spend it in fasting and praying. Your fate to the new year is sealed in the end of it.
*
"Unetanneh Tokef"- a really cool prayer from Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur:

"Let us now relate the power of this day's holiness, for it is awesome and frightening. On it Your Kingship will be exalted; Your throne will be firmed with kindness and You will sit upon it in truth. It is true that You alone are the One Who judges, proves, knows, and bears witness; Who writes and seats, (counts and calculates); Who remembers all that was forgotten. You will open the Book of Chronicles-it will read itself, and everyone's signature is in it. The great shofar will be sounded and a still, thin sound will be heard. Angels will hasten, a trembling and terror will seize them-and they will say, 'Behold, it is the Day of Judgment, to muster the heavenly host for judgment!'-for they cannot be vindicated in Your eyes in judgment.

All mankind will pass before You like members of the flock. Like a shepherd pasturing his flock, making sheep pass under his staff, so shall You cause to pass, count, calculate, and consider the soul of all the living; and You shall apportion the fixed needs of all Your creatures and inscribe their verdict.
On Rosh Hashanah will be inscribed and on Yom Kippur will be sealed how many will pass from the earth and how many will be created; who will live and who will die; who will die at his predestined time and who before his time; who by water and who by fire, who by sword, who by beast, who by famine, who by thirst, who by storm, who by plague, who by strangulation, and who by stoning. Who will rest and who will wander, who will live in harmony and who will be harried, who will enjoy tranquility and who will suffer, who will be impoverished and who will be enriched, who will be degraded and who will be exalted. But repentance, prayer, and charity remove the evil of the Decree!

For Your Name signifies Your praise: hard to anger and easy to appease, for You do not wish the death of one deserving death, but that he repent from his way and live. Until the day of his death You await him; if he repents You will accept him immediately. It is true that You are their Creator and You know their inclination, for they are flesh and blood. A man's origin is from dust and his destiny is back to dust, at risk of his life he earns his bread; he is likened to a broken shard, withering grass, a fading flower, a passing shade, a dissipating cloud, a blowing wind, flying dust, and a fleeting dream.

But You are the King, the Living and Enduring God.
There is no set span to Your years and there is no end to the length of Your days. It is impossible to estimate the angelic chariots of Your glory and to elucidate Your Name's inscrutability. Your Name is worthy of You and You are worthy of Your Name, and You have included Your Name in our name."
*

I'm not religous anymore but still kept You Kippur, mostly of respect to my religous family and some, I have to admit, I'm too scared not to keep that day lol. 67% of the jewish pepole in Israel fast in that day, even a lot non- religous, so it considered very holy.
I actually started fasting the whole Yom Kippur since the age of 12 and until now (accept 1 or 2 times in the last years when I was too depressed and angry). Keeping the day itself(also shabat) and not using electricity, etc is easy for me cause I was raised this way since birth. The fast was quite easy for me this time.

Also, some uniqe things on that day: It the only time of the year that there are no radio or television broadcasts, airports are shut down, there is no public transportation, and all shops and businesses are closed. There is nothing at all.

My favorite thing as a religous kid at You Kippur was walking on the paved road cause there are barely any cars on the road. For the non religous kids this day considered as "bicycle-riding holiday"- you can see LOTS of kids biking on the road...

Cool picture from a main and busy road except of course You Kippur:










And another one of the kids riding their bikes:










Another last thing: It has been 37 years since Yom Kippur War.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom, now you should learn about the next holiday coming in wednesday- Sukkot.


----------

